# Mice freighting to Australia



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Would anybody know of price to send a few mice down to Australia?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thought Australia, along with NZ, wasn't allowing imports?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Thought Australia, along with NZ, wasn't allowing imports?


They don't. Importing most rodents is illegal.

What exactly were you after?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

They don't allow imports because if rabies were to make it to Australia or New Zealand it would wipe out most of their indigenous species.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Rabies? I thought it was the actual mice themselves that are overrunning things.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Never heard of that. My New Zealand friend told me it was because of rabies since there is currently no rabies virus over there.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, it seems like we need to find a way to get some safe frozen sperm over there and inseminate the females manually


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Serena said:


> Well, it seems like we need to find a way to get some safe frozen sperm over there and inseminate the females manually


I spat soda up my nose when I read this! :lol: Well, we do it to horses all the time, and I've actually done it with cows. Why not mice?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes you can import mice into Australia as long as they pass quarantine inspection. I really wanted to get an idea of the cost involved thats all.
Oh and anyone who's curious you cannot buy Hamsters in Australia or New Zealand and never have been able to and I wish the pet stores would sell them here.
The closest you can get is Singapore or Malaysia and I know for a fact that their pet stores do sell Hamsters.
Also in Australia there are no Gerbils either. Chinchilas you can buy in NZ but not Australia.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

mich said:


> Yes you can import mice into Australia as long as they pass quarantine inspection.


From memory, only labs are allowed to import mice into Australia and New Zealand. 
Who told me? Every breeder in Australia I have ever talked to.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

According your government's own laws you can't import rodents
http://www.daff.gov.au/biosecurity/import/live-animals

"Not all live animals and reproductive materials are allowed to be imported into Australia; the pest or disease risks associated with their importation may be considered too great.

The links below provide the import conditions and quarantine requirements for pet animals that currently can be imported into Australia.

Birds - Selected species from New Zealand only
Cats - DAFF approved countries only
Dogs - DAFF approved countries only
Horses - DAFF approved countries only
Rabbits - New Zealand only

Currently no other pet animals can be imported into Australia. These include such animals as chinchillas, fish, ferrets, guinea pigs, hamsters, lizards, mice, snakes, spiders and turtles."


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I have asked animal freighting service myself about this and that was the answer I was given so whoever they had spoken to didnt know what they were talking about or they were just plain stupid.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yes its allways best to seek advice from the goverment direct, may people were caught out over here when the pet passport came in as there vets had got something wrong and didnt check with defra.


----------

